
Flagstaff Arizona switched to LEDs without giving astronomers a headache - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/10/how-flagstaff-arizona-switched-to-leds-without-giving-astronomers-a-headache/
======
eyegor
I wish it was possible to purchase redder led headlights. The lowest I can
find are around 5500-6000k, aka blinding white. And often people drive around
with bright blue, which is even more off putting at night.

